# Wanted: 1/32 Viper (F-16A) Blk 15 Stabilizer



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Guys,

I got the Hasegawa 1/32 F-16A Viper kit and would like to do a Block 15/25/30/32 instead of a FSD model or early Block 1/5/10 -better choice of decals is the driving factor. I'm looking to do a C model block 32 for my CAS duty officer who flew them for the guard. Anyone got a "large" stabilizer that they want to swap for a small one? I wouldn't ask except I know there are some of you out there wanting to model things like early Desert Storm Vipers or the such.

I realize I'll need the updated cockpit and all, but first step first.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Why didn't you buy the brand new Tamyia F-16CJ kit, or the soon-to-be released Academy Block 50 kit? No aftermarket needed.


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

John P said:


> Why didn't you buy the brand new Tamyia F-16CJ kit, or the soon-to-be released Academy Block 50 kit? No aftermarket needed.


Hey John,

The answer is simple; already in inventory 1/32 F-16A kit that could finally build and get off the storage shelf + $40'ish in aftermarket for an hail & farewell gift for someone who works for me? Or a $150 new buy, build, then give away to someone else and still have my A model pre-block 15 languishing on my shelf.

I'm up for building the old girl as practice for my Block 50/52 or Block 32.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good answer!


----------

